# What would a first time wedding pro use?  Nikon or Canon?



## inTempus (Jun 16, 2009)

What do real pro photographers use for their first wedding?  Nikon or Canon?

Inquiring minds want to know.

:greendev:


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes


----------



## c0ps (Jun 16, 2009)

Im surprised you have to ask. Everyone knows Nikon is the only way to go! I'm sorry you purchased canon and wish you best of luck selling it on ebay. I hope others dont make the same mistake and read this thread before they purchase. :greenpbl:


----------



## inTempus (Jun 16, 2009)

c0ps said:


> Im surprised you have to ask. Everyone knows Nikon is the only way to go! I'm sorry you purchased canon and wish you best of luck selling it on ebay. I hope others dont make the same mistake and read this thread before they purchase. :greenpbl:


I don't really own a Canon.  My gear list is my wish list.  Someday I will own a camera.  I'll probably go Nikon when I do get a camera though.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jun 16, 2009)

Nikon D40 with an SB400 and Nikon 18-200mm is all you need, anything else is throwing money away.

Speaking of money, I got mine here, you can also get one here, here or here.
-Ken Rockwell


----------



## inTempus (Jun 16, 2009)

* Ken Rockwell's camera has similar settings to ours, except his are: P[erfect] Av[Awesome Priority Tv[Totally Awesome Priority] M[ajestic]
* Ken Rockwell doesn't color correct. He adjusts your world to match his.
* Sure, Ken Rockwell deletes a bad photo or two. Other people call these Pulitzers.
* Ken Rockwell doesn't adjust his DOF, he changes space-time.
* Circle of confusion? You might be confused. Ken Rockwell never is.
* Ken Rockwell doesn't wait for the light when he shoots a landscape - the light waits for him.
* Ken Rockwell never flips his camera in portrait position, he flips the earth
* Ken Rockwell ordered an L-lens from Nikon, and got one.
* Ken Rockwell is the only person to have photographed Jesus; unfortunately he ran out of film and had to use a piece of cloth instead.
* When Ken Rockwell brackets a shot, the three versions of the photo win first place in three different categories
* Before Nikon or Canon releases a camera they go to Ken and they ask him to test them, the best cameras get a Nikon sticker and the less good get a Canon sticker
* Once Ken tested a camera, he said I cant even put Canon on this one,thats how Pentax was born
* Rockwellian policy isn't doublethink - Ken doesn't even need to think once
* Ken Rockwell doesn't use flash ever since the Nagasaki incident.
* Only Ken Rockwell can take pictures of Ken Rockwell; everyone else would just get their film overexposed by the light of his genius
* Ken Rockwell wanted something to distract the lesser photographers, and lo, there were ducks.
* Ken Rockwell is the only one who can take self-portraits of you
* Ken Rockwell's nudes were fully clothed at the time of exposure
* Ken Rockwell once designed a zoom lens. You know it as the Hubble SpaceTelescope.
* When Ken unpacks his CF card, it already has masterpieces on it.
* Rockwell portraits are so lifelike, they have to pay taxes
* On Ken Rockwell's desktop, the Trash Icon is really a link to National Geographic Magazine
* Ken Rockwell spells point-and-shoot "h-a-s-s-e-l-b-l-a-d"
* When Ken Rockwell went digital, National Geographic nearly went out of business because he was no longer phyically discarding photos
* For every 10 shots that Ken Rockwell takes, 11 are keepers.
* Ken Rockwell's digital files consist of 0's, 1's AND 2's.
* Ken Rockwell never focus, everything moves into his DoF
* Ken Rockwell's shots are so perfect, Adobe redesigned photoshop for him: all it consists of is a close button.
* The term tripod was coined after his silhouette
* Ken Rockwell never produces awful work, only work too advanced for the viewer
* A certain braind of hig-end cameras was named after people noticed the quality was a lot "like a" rockwell
* Ken Rockwell isn't the Chuck Norris of photography; Chuck Norris is the Ken Rockwell of martial arts.
* Ken Rockwell never starts, he continues "


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jun 16, 2009)

Classic.


----------



## Clawed (Jun 16, 2009)

I managed to get through my first wedding with a Canon 450D... whatever works, right?

I enjoyed the Rockwell post above :thumbup:


----------



## Sherman Banks (Jun 16, 2009)

Just want to send my thanks for today's argumentative thread! :thumbup:

If I were a wedding photographer, I'd take one of these.  39 megapixels FTW!


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2009)

With the money saved by buying the D40x over the 1DmkIII you'd be able to shoot the wedding practically for free...!


:lmao:


----------



## Battou (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey....I demand the options for Kodak Easyshare and Sony Mavica


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2009)

Battou said:


> Hey....I demand the options for Kodak Easyshare and *Sony Mavica*



Do they still make 3.5" floppies?   ...Or a drive to put them in?


----------



## Battou (Jun 16, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> > Hey....I demand the options for Kodak Easyshare and *Sony Mavica*
> ...



Wow, I did not expect some one recognize that camera so quickly....

But if you must know I still have a 3.5 drive on my PC :lmao:


----------



## inTempus (Jun 16, 2009)

Battou said:


> But if you must know I still have a 3.5 drive on my PC :lmao:


Without pics it didn't happen.


----------



## NateS (Jun 16, 2009)

I'd take a D40x over a 1ds Mark III.  The D40x is so cute, how could you possibly resist.  Plus it doesn't clog up the camera with junk like extra focusing points, big sensors and a big name.  It's like wanting a slim, in-shape girl (D40x) versus a fat girl (1Ds Mark III).  The D40 is so slender and sleek.....it's impossible not to be in love.

/thread


----------



## JamieR (Jun 16, 2009)

NateS said:


> I'd take a D40x over a 1ds Mark III.  The D40x is so cute, how could you possibly resist.  Plus it doesn't clog up the camera with junk like extra focusing points, big sensors and a big name.  It's like wanting a slim, in-shape girl (D40x) versus a fat girl (1Ds Mark III).  The D40 is so slender and sleek.....it's impossible not to be in love.
> 
> /thread



Whats wrong with fat girls?


----------



## NateS (Jun 16, 2009)

JamieR said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> > I'd take a D40x over a 1ds Mark III.  The D40x is so cute, how could you possibly resist.  Plus it doesn't clog up the camera with junk like extra focusing points, big sensors and a big name.  It's like wanting a slim, in-shape girl (D40x) versus a fat girl (1Ds Mark III).  The D40 is so slender and sleek.....it's impossible not to be in love.
> ...



Nothing....but I'm a skinny guy so I just can't handle the fat girls.


----------



## Baaaark (Jun 16, 2009)

Its funny how even when joking no one considers Olympus... :-(

Poor, poor Olympus.


----------



## JamieR (Jun 16, 2009)

NateS said:


> JamieR said:
> 
> 
> > NateS said:
> ...



So am i, but i like girls with some meat on them


----------



## Clawed (Jun 16, 2009)

NateS said:


> I'd take a D40x over a 1ds Mark III. The D40x is so cute, how could you possibly resist. Plus it doesn't clog up the camera with junk like extra focusing points, big sensors and a big name. It's like wanting a slim, in-shape girl (D40x) versus a fat girl (1Ds Mark III). The D40 is so slender and sleek.....it's impossible not to be in love.
> 
> /thread


Really though? I have not used the 1Ds Mark III, but I'm sure it owns the D40x in every possible way (other than it's compactness). It would seem to me better high ISO performance is a pretty major factor and I would assume the D40x does not measure up.

Hmm... am I taking this seriously when I shouldnt be... this is a joke thread... right?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jun 16, 2009)

I hate to be Captain Obvious but for anyone wondering:

_This thread = Not serious_


----------



## NateS (Jun 16, 2009)

JamieR said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> > JamieR said:
> ...



We have different definitions of fat then.  I don't consider a girl with some meat on her bones to be fat.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2009)

Clawed said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> > I'd take a D40x over a 1ds Mark III. The D40x is so cute, how could you possibly resist. Plus it doesn't clog up the camera with junk like extra focusing points, big sensors and a big name. It's like wanting a slim, in-shape girl (D40x) versus a fat girl (1Ds Mark III). The D40 is so slender and sleek.....it's impossible not to be in love.
> ...



Don't be such a gear whore...  Don't you know - the camera doesn't matter!


:lmao:


----------



## NateS (Jun 16, 2009)

Clawed said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> > I'd take a D40x over a 1ds Mark III. The D40x is so cute, how could you possibly resist. Plus it doesn't clog up the camera with junk like extra focusing points, big sensors and a big name. It's like wanting a slim, in-shape girl (D40x) versus a fat girl (1Ds Mark III). The D40 is so slender and sleek.....it's impossible not to be in love.
> ...



Who cares about high iso performance when it is so big and heavy.  Plus the D40x can use a shoe mount flash like the SB-400 which is pretty dang cool.  1ds Mark III can't use an SB-400.... so D40x win's in the category of SB-400 compatability.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2009)

That fact that the 1DmkIII doesn't even have a flash is also going to seriously limit you...


----------



## Samanax (Jun 16, 2009)

No option for HOLGA, DIANA or LOMO?


----------



## Clawed (Jun 16, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Clawed said:
> 
> 
> > NateS said:
> ...


 A gear whore... how does that make sense?  I am just saying given a choice...


----------



## NateS (Jun 16, 2009)

Clawed said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > Clawed said:
> ...



Um....you shoot canon (based on your sig) which is clearly the only substantial reason you could have for choosing the 1Ds Mark III over the D40x.  I can't think of any substantial reasons for choosing the killer D40x combo and if you get it with the 18-55 and 55-200 then you can zoom a lot and stuff.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2009)

Clawed said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > Clawed said:
> ...



Do I really have to explain what a gear whore is?


Lighten up a little - you should have known just from the poll options that this thread was a joke.  Seriously - D40x VS. 1DmkIII???


----------



## Baaaark (Jun 16, 2009)

LIFE IS NOT A JOKE!!!


----------



## Clawed (Jun 16, 2009)

NateS said:


> Clawed said:
> 
> 
> > O|||||||O said:
> ...


Who cares what I shoot?  Before I got my 450D, I shot Nikon, so there goes your theory.  And I would love to see you use the 18-55 and 55-200 at a wedding, how fast are those lenses?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jun 16, 2009)

Super fast, like 3.5-5.6!


----------



## JamieR (Jun 16, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> Super fast, like 3.5-5.6!



Woah!


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2009)

Dude, come over here and have a beer.

Seriously man, have a little fun.


----------



## Baaaark (Jun 16, 2009)

Clawed said:


> Who cares what I shoot?  Before I got my 450D, I shot Nikon, so there goes your theory.  And I would love to see you use the 18-55 and 55-200 at a wedding, how fast are those lenses?



Why... so... SERIOUS!?!?!?
[/joker]


----------



## Clawed (Jun 16, 2009)

oh... so I'm really the only one being serious... Doh


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jun 16, 2009)

lol, I tried to mention it above 



N0YZE said:


> I hate to be Captain Obvious but for anyone wondering:
> 
> _This thread = Not serious_


----------



## NateS (Jun 16, 2009)

Clawed said:


> oh... so I'm really the only one being serious... Doh



Lol.....I love how you "attacked" me in the above posts.  I was trying to be as absolutely ridiculous as possible to give it away to you that it was all a joke.


----------



## Clawed (Jun 16, 2009)

Can I go back and choose the third option...


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2009)

Clawed said:


> Can I go back and choose the third option...



Only if you're laughing harder than I am right now.  


...I'm sure you are.


----------



## inTempus (Jun 16, 2009)

It's funny, some of you will even fight in a parody thread.


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 16, 2009)

lol i pissed my self laughing on this thread XD

obvious nikon 
nikon is da best and ownz canon at everything yes!!! everything!! *cough*

the only thing i like about nikon > canon is the body in honesty, canon is so bland whereas nikon has the little red triangle 
canon feels plastic but from what i hear, nikon feels rubbery (never felt a nikon)
but my 450D is great, i love it  well... not as much as i would love a 5D MKII


----------



## Clawed (Jun 16, 2009)

NateS said:


> Clawed said:
> 
> 
> > oh... so I'm really the only one being serious... Doh
> ...


 
Let's call it 'defending my obviously correct position' j/k.  Sorry though, really didnt mean to make you feel I was 'attacking.'


----------



## NateS (Jun 16, 2009)

Clawed said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> > Clawed said:
> ...



All in good fun.  I found it funny so no harm done. :thumbup:


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 16, 2009)

well done tharms!
:cheer:


----------



## DScience (Jun 16, 2009)

lol thank you for this thread. I was having a bad day at work, and this cheered me up greatly! )


----------



## Samanax (Jun 16, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> It's funny, some of you will even fight in a parody thread.


LOL...guess some people will "fight" every chance they get.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 16, 2009)

You have got it all wrong, you become a pro wedding shooter before you buy a camera. Then you post on here, what camera do i need because i have never used one before and my friend said i would make a good photographer, what lens do in need because i don't know what all the lenses do or all the letters mean. The shoot is in 2 days time so i'll buy it tomorrow that will give me one day to learn how to use it because it is so easy


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2009)

gsgary said:


> You have got it all wrong, you become a pro wedding shooter before you buy a camera. Then you post on here, what camera do i need because i have never used one before and my friend said i would make a good photographer, what lens do in need because i don't know what all the lenses do or all the letters mean. The shoot is in 2 days time so i'll buy it tomorrow that will give me one day to learn how to use it because it is so easy



:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Overread (Jun 16, 2009)

you are all mad I say!

what you have to do is stop limiting yourselves - move beyond the camera! 
Become more than the camera - rise above it!
you don't need that silly camera - you are the photographer - go forth and paint with the very light itself!


----------



## gsgary (Jun 16, 2009)

Overread said:


> you are all mad I say!
> 
> what you have to do is stop limiting yourselves - move beyond the camera!
> Become more than the camera - rise above it!
> you don't need that silly camera - you are the photographer - go forth and paint with the very light itself!


 

Stop ***** footing around Canon is best and always will be


----------



## Overread (Jun 16, 2009)

what are you on - drugs -- come on now hand them over!
If canon want that title from me then I want;

better ISO performance from them
more weather sealing as standard
a better flash system
at least one contact point on their website for a problem other than something you owning breaking!!!!!!!
at least one webpage on all their accessories - pointing at the leaflet is not acceptable..


Aside from that they are king - and they have the 300mm f2.8 and the 800mm lenses 
oh and the one of a kind MPE65mm macro


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2009)

gsgary said:


> Stop ***** footing around Canon is best and always will be



Of course.

That's why they don't even bother to review Canon cameras - they're so good they don't need one!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 16, 2009)

I'd like to know why the Brownie or the Agfa's are being overlooked?


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2009)

Pleaze...


We're talking about _real_ cameras here - not those ancient toys...


----------



## farmerj (Jun 16, 2009)

You mean like THIS?


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 16, 2009)

o|||||||o does it get annoying remembering how many | you use in your name when you login?


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> o|||||||o does it get annoying remembering how many | you use in your name when you login?



Never.







If you were a Jeep person, you wouldn't have to ask that question...


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh wow. That Ken Rockwell post was golden.


----------



## Overread (Jun 16, 2009)

ok ok I can't take it any more 

you lot all know that its all about the megapixels so I guess I shall come clean
you see what you need to be a real wedding photographer is not MP but TP!





Terrapixels!

ps that is Anty's camera - mine would never EVER have penguins on it!


----------



## Samanax (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow...I want one!


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2009)

Samanax said:


> Wow...I want one!



The technology to process the RAWs hasn't been invented yet...


Sorry to burst your bubble...


----------



## inTempus (Jun 16, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> the only thing i like about nikon > canon is the body in honesty, canon is so bland whereas nikon has the little red triangle


It's a pink triangle.












See the resemblance?


----------



## LokiZ (Jun 16, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> > But if you must know I still have a 3.5 drive on my PC :lmao:
> ...



I'll take a snapshot of my PC with it's 3.5 floppy drive.  I put it in after the fact.  I have machines at work that still require floppies for data transfer.


----------



## LokiZ (Jun 16, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> UUilliam said:
> 
> 
> > o|||||||o does it get annoying remembering how many | you use in your name when you login?
> ...



I was going to say you better add one more or jeep might sue you!  LOL


----------



## a.rilley (Jun 16, 2009)

The Rockwell post is great..


----------



## Baaaark (Jun 16, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> UUilliam said:
> 
> 
> > the only thing i like about nikon > canon is the body in honesty, canon is so bland whereas nikon has the little red triangle
> ...



Pink Triangle.  What Nikon users are always getting...


----------



## Battou (Jun 16, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> > But if you must know I still have a 3.5 drive on my PC :lmao:
> ...









Now, where is my mavica option dammit....


----------



## farmerj (Jun 16, 2009)

bout 6 years ago I got this laptop.

Because I was overseas at the time, I insisted on getting a USB 3.5 floppy drive.  It still sits in the filing cabinet waiting to be used.....

But I HAVE it.


----------



## inTempus (Jun 16, 2009)

Battou said:


> tharmsen said:
> 
> 
> > Battou said:
> ...



Wait, what kind of monitor is that?  Why is it so thick and have such a small viewing area?


----------



## Battou (Jun 16, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> > tharmsen said:
> ...



Factory CRT moniter, Ironically the moniter has been replaced by an even thicker one with a bigger viewing aria.

To put it bluntly I have trouble with color calibration on LCD's


----------



## LokiZ (Jun 16, 2009)

Battou said:


> tharmsen said:
> 
> 
> > Battou said:
> ...



I agree to that point and on another positive note my two crt's (19" and 17") help to keep me warm in the winter and fall!  LOL


----------



## gsgary (Jun 17, 2009)

LokiZ said:


> tharmsen said:
> 
> 
> > Battou said:
> ...


 

That reminds me of a joke but i could get some right stick from the females, sod it :mrgreen:

What is the difference between a Blonde and a computer ?

A computer does not laugh at a 3.5" floppy


----------



## MrsMoo (Jun 17, 2009)

That joke was funny, and I'm female, but not blonde haha

I shot my first wedding with a D60, standard lens and a diffuser for my pop-up flash. the photo's turned out ok 
the couple were happy with them

idk if this guys bought a camera yet, or if the wedding's taken place but good luck anyway! lol

[EDIT]my bad, never read thru the whole post lol never realised it was a joke thread xD[/EDIT]


----------



## Dylan-Fishman (Jun 18, 2009)

MrsMoo said:


> That joke was funny, and I'm female, but not blonde haha
> 
> I shot my first wedding with a D60, standard lens and a diffuser for my pop-up flash. the photo's turned out ok
> the couple were happy with them
> ...



Haha.






Sorry had to do it


----------



## B Kennedy (Jun 18, 2009)

cmon, seriously guys, nikons are made of plastic and just won't stand up to my canon


----------



## c0ps (Jun 18, 2009)

I refuse to buy any camera sold at walmarts toy department


----------



## Sherman Banks (Jun 18, 2009)

c0ps said:


> I refuse to buy any camera sold at walmarts toy department



So that's why you didn't go Canon? 

How is the 1D tied with killing Tharmsen?  You all are too serious.


----------



## itznfb (Jun 18, 2009)

not sure how i missed this thread until now... but i just have one question.
if i choose the option "I need to be shot and buried in a shallow grave", am i voting for myself to be shot and buried in a shallow grave, or tharmsen to be shot and buried in a shallow grave?


----------



## Sherman Banks (Jun 18, 2009)

itznfb said:


> not sure how i missed this thread until now... but i just have one question.
> if i choose the option "I need to be shot and buried in a shallow grave", am i voting for myself to be shot and buried in a shallow grave, or tharmsen to be shot and buried in a shallow grave?



Tharmsen.  Do it.


----------



## itznfb (Jun 18, 2009)

bang


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 18, 2009)

itznfb said:


> not sure how i missed this thread until now... but i just have one question.
> if i choose the option "I need to be shot and buried in a shallow grave", am i voting for myself to be shot and buried in a shallow grave, or tharmsen to be shot and buried in a shallow grave?



Good question.  Either way kinda sucks.

That's why I voted for the right answer.  D40x!!

Why on Earth would anybody ever need 21 MP...
Plus the 1DsMkIII is so big...  And you do realize that it doesn't even have a flash, right?

EDIT

I forgot the most important thing.  The 1DsMkIII doesn't have auto mode.  In a fast paced wedding shoot, you won't have time to mess around with all those settings.  ISO, shutter speed, aperture...  That's just too much stuff to keep track of.


----------



## Dylan-Fishman (Jun 18, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> itznfb said:
> 
> 
> > not sure how i missed this thread until now... but i just have one question.
> ...



Yeah but if you have a super uber lens then everythings o.k.... Right???


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 18, 2009)

Dylan-Fishman said:


> Yeah but if you have a super uber lens then everythings o.k.... Right???



What pro could afford that??

I thought all wedding photographers used the (awesome) kit lens.
Why blow money on worthless "L" crap when the kit lens can do everything you need?


----------



## manaheim (Jun 18, 2009)

Amiga rulz!

I'm watching Star Trek:TOS in HD... this is weird.  I'm amazed there is such quality in a 40 year old show that it would actually be noticable.


----------



## Dylan-Fishman (Jun 18, 2009)

^Random

Yeah but the kit lens won't let me zoom in sooo far because this is my first time shooting a wedding and I'm scared of bothering them (because my built in flash is soooo awesome it might be an uber distraction) so I'm taking piccies through a window outside of the synagogue (yes it's a jewish wedding). I really want to be able to zoom in on their eyezzz!!!


----------



## Montana (Jun 18, 2009)

I stepped in a pile of D40 once.


----------



## itznfb (Jun 18, 2009)

Montana said:


> I stepped in a pile of D40 once.



did it smell?
did ken wipe if off your shoe and recompose it into a fully functional professional wedding D40?

i'm watching Sliders: Season 1.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 18, 2009)

...I'm watching Almost Famous on HBO.


----------



## Sherman Banks (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm watching Small Wonder season 1.  Youtube it if you're not in the know.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 18, 2009)

My movie is over and now I don't know what to do...

My options are:  Drink more beer, watch Bill Maher (rerun, but there's nothing else on), or go out into the woods to try to get some pictures.

...I'm probably too drunk for the last option.


Oh..., what to do...

I can feel the hangover starting...

edit

I guess "go to bed" is an option too, but I'd prefer not to take it that far yet...


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jun 18, 2009)

Uh, isn't it dark out?


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 18, 2009)

It is.

I have good luck in the dark though...  

edit

BTW-  What are you watching??


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jun 18, 2009)

Kid woke up so now I'm trying to get tired again so I can go back to bed lol.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 18, 2009)

...Better get off of here then, lol.

TPF is like crack for me. :lmao:


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jun 18, 2009)

I hear ya, but I do find myself slouching more and more... I think it's working.

Aw well, more tomorrow... have a good one.

PS
Go take a picture, I'm curious what you're able to capture at midnight while intoximacated.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 18, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> PS
> Go take a picture, I'm curious what you're able to capture at midnight while intoximacated.



You'd be surprised...  and I just may take you up on that.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 19, 2009)

Maybe I should have just stayed home...  Your call.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jun 19, 2009)

Hahaha, you're too much man 

I can't believe you did it... and a long exposure light trails one as a bonus.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 19, 2009)

I finished Star Trek:TOS... stupid episode where kirk was on trial for jettisoning some dude prematurely... you know, it baffles me how many times I've watched all these and I still occasionally see one I don't remember.

Anyway,t hen I watched the first half of the extended version of Lord of the Rings:Return of the King.


----------



## Dylan-Fishman (Jun 19, 2009)

Never was a star trek fan...

Canons new prototype






lol.

Is that picture old?


----------



## RJohnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Actually the camera you use is totally UNIMPORTANT.

What you know about Photography, Weddings both Portraits and Candids is MOST IMPORTANT.  For many decades wanna be photographers have been asking similar questions and failing to get the job done as it should be.   You can't *LEARN* to be a Professional by doing weddings.

The most important is *top quality* professional quality work, which has been done in the past with very limited quality cameras.  I shot Wedding in the 40's and 50's with a twin lens reflex.  Not the Rolli or most expensive one, but a Yashicamat and every shot was a keeper. 

A good Photographer who knows what they are doing can do the job with virtually ANY camera.  One who does not or has little and no experience will most always DISAPPOINT the Bride.  Disappoint the Bride, you get no referrals.  Remember they went to school with a lot of other women and will never refer a photographer who fails to do a top quality job.  

One good wedding can put a photographer in business, with more referrals than you would realize.  One failed Wedding and every person that Bride knows or talks with will create a reputation that may bankrupt you or even result in a lawsuit...

Go to a Photography school, if you can't then apprentice with the best Wedding Photographer in town.  If you cant get work in a Studio as an apprentice by showing your current ability to take Portraits or Candids, FORGET Weddings.  You do not yet have the ability to do one on your own.  *
The question, shows you are not even close to being ready.*

Being a Professional Photographer is NOT just the ability to use an automatic camera to take photographs.  Knowledge of the field of Wedding Photography is much more important, what candids to get and *how* to pose groups.  Professional Wedding Photographers don't just get those shots by accident.  They set up situations. A good Wedding Photographer is like the Director in a movie.  They *guide* the Bride and Grooms family or relatives through it.

Many who thought they could do Weddings have wound up in *small claims court* because of their failures.  But having to return the money is not the worst.  The worst is that a Bride who on the _most important_ day of their life, does _*not*_ have the memories of that day.

I'd been a Professional for over 5 years with my own studio, before doing my first Wedding on my own. Had been working with a Wedding Photographer for five years... (ONE year should be the minimum requirement.) 

My lead in to weddings was a contract to do the HS Graduation pictures for a school with 300 students in the graduating class and candids for the Year book, before becoming a Wedding Photographer.  After that job, all the Girls in the Class began asking me to do their Weddings.

The *most important* part of being a Photographer is knowing the BUSINESS end of running a business.  Over 60% of most who attempt to go into business fail, because they have no idea how to run a business.  Probably more important than being able to capture a pleasing photo, is a business education.  

Knowing all the laws related to a business, paperwork necessary, how to handle state and/or local and federal taxes. Where to get finished work processed. (A commercial processor who does a lot of Weddings.) How much to spend on advertising and *where to spend it.* (18-20% of gross income or more in the beginning.) The list just goes on, and on, and on.  A good course in a school teaches you more than Photography or Posing and should include Business.

Over 60 years as a Professional, Ive now retired and shoot only what I want to spend my time on. Been traveling around the country Full Time in a MotorHome for 14 years now.


----------



## itznfb (Jun 19, 2009)

RJohnston said:


> Actually the camera you use is totally UNIMPORTANT.
> 
> What you know about Photography, Weddings both Portraits and Candids is MOST IMPORTANT.  For many decades wanna be photographers have been asking similar questions and failing to get the job done as it should be.   You can't *LEARN* to be a Professional by doing weddings.
> 
> ...



more importantly though... what tv show are you watching?


----------



## Dylan-Fishman (Jun 19, 2009)

itznfb said:


> RJohnston said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the camera you use is totally UNIMPORTANT.
> ...



Scrubs para mi 

Scrubs is probably the best show EVER created with psych coming in with a close second.


----------



## JamieR (Jun 19, 2009)

Scrubs = My Favourite Show Ever


----------



## Dylan-Fishman (Jun 19, 2009)

EXACTLY! How can someone not like scrubs! it's hilarious!

Boing Fwip


----------



## Battou (Jun 19, 2009)

The wedding camera of the future


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 19, 2009)

LOL.

That's awesome!


----------



## itznfb (Jun 19, 2009)

Battou said:


> The wedding camera of the future



can't be. it's a canon.










:greenpbl:


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 19, 2009)

itznfb said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> > The wedding camera of the future
> ...



Only the left arm, and maybe the head.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 19, 2009)

RJohnston said:


> Actually the camera you use is totally UNIMPORTANT.
> 
> What you know about Photography, Weddings both Portraits and Candids is MOST IMPORTANT. For many decades wanna be photographers have been asking similar questions and failing to get the job done as it should be. You can't *LEARN* to be a Professional by doing weddings.
> 
> ...


 
Leave it to this guy to muck up a perfectly good derailed thread with some polarized remarks. 

Trek Rulz.

Anyone who doesn't watch Star Trek probably kicks puppies or something.


----------



## Sherman Banks (Jun 19, 2009)

RJohnston said:


> Actually the camera you use is totally UNIMPORTANT.
> 
> What you know about Photography, Weddings both Portraits and Candids is MOST IMPORTANT.  For many decades wanna be photographers have been asking similar questions and failing to get the job done as it should be.   You can't *LEARN* to be a Professional by doing weddings.
> 
> ...



Uh oh, serious guy alert.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jun 19, 2009)

Sherman Banks said:


> Uh oh, serious guy alert.



Yeah, I feel bad... all that typing and information wasted on this thread


----------



## Sherman Banks (Jun 19, 2009)

I hate to admit it but I didn't read it.  Too much of *this* reminds me of when people talk loud over you to get their point across.


----------



## Dylan-Fishman (Jun 19, 2009)

Sherman Banks said:


> I hate to admit it but I didn't read it.  Too much of *this* reminds me of when people talk loud over you to get their point across.



It's almost as bas as TALKING LIKE THIS. 

HELLO I JUST JOINNEDD YESTUURDAY AND CAN I RECIEVE SUM C&C ON THIS PICTURE I TOOK OF A FRIEND AND SHE LIKED IT SO NOW I QUIT BOTH MY JOBS TO BECOME A PROFFEZIONAL PHOTOG. WILL MY NIKON COOLPIX BE ENOUGH TO DO MY AUNTS WEDDING???? OR DO I NEED A D-S-L-R. WHAT DOES IT EVEN STAND FOR??????? ROLFCOPTER!!!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 19, 2009)

Sherman Banks said:


> RJohnston said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the camera you use is totally UNIMPORTANT.
> ...


 
:lmao:
im going to thank you for your post that made me giggle.
eek i peed a little...so my pants do not thank you.:blushing:


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 19, 2009)

^^^
Too much information.  You could have kept that last part to yourself and none of us would ever have know...lol.


----------



## inTempus (Jun 19, 2009)

RJohnston said:


> Actually the camera you use is totally UNIMPORTANT.


I could not disagree more.  It's very important what you shoot with, if you want to be considered a "professional".  If I showed up to a $10k wedding gig with a Nikon D90 vs. a Canon 1D I would be laughed out of the room.  It's hard to direct family members for portraits over the roar of laughter.  If you had ever shot a real wedding, you would know this.



> What you know about Photography, Weddings both Portraits and Candids is MOST IMPORTANT.  For many decades wanna be photographers have been asking similar questions and failing to get the job done as it should be.   You can't *LEARN* to be a Professional by doing weddings.


I learned everything I know from shooting weddings.  I bought a DSLR just to shoot a wedding.  I got paid $200 for that gig.  Now a few months later I'm pulling down phat cash for weddings and everyone calls me a "pro"... even my toughest critic, my mom, she calls me her "pro son" now.  I've made it, and I did it without even knowing what a portrait was.  It was all because I had a 1D, and that's a fact.



> The most important is *top quality* professional quality work, which has been done in the past with very limited quality cameras.  I shot Wedding in the 40's and 50's with a twin lens reflex.  Not the Rolli or most expensive one, but a Yashicamat and every shot was a keeper.


Man, what part of "expensive camera" don't you get?  If you have a 1D the pictures make them selves.  All you have to do his hit the shutter release and that beast cranks out some dope shots.  Hell, half the time I leave the lens cap on by accident and my 1D still gets the pic and I make some phat cash off of it when I sell it to the bride.  



> A good Photographer who knows what they are doing can do the job with virtually ANY camera.  One who does not or has little and no experience will most always DISAPPOINT the Bride.  Disappoint the Bride, you get no referrals.  Remember they went to school with a lot of other women and will never refer a photographer who fails to do a top quality job.


Not true.  My buddy bought a Nikon D300 when I bought my 1D and he flopped in the business where I'm making *PHAT* cash!  We sat and talked about it, and we agreed - he didn't suck, his camera did.  He's saving up for a 1D now. Soon he'll be pulling down the phat cash just like me.



> Go to a Photography school, if you can't then apprentice with the best Wedding Photographer in town.  If you cant get work in a Studio as an apprentice by showing your current ability to take Portraits or Candids, FORGET Weddings.  You do not yet have the ability to do one on your own.  *
> The question, shows you are not even close to being ready.*


I went to the school of hard knocks.  I bought my camera and went to my first wedding the next day. Thank God I got a 1D or I would have been like all those losers out there with Nikons.



> Being a Professional Photographer is NOT just the ability to use an automatic camera to take photographs.  Knowledge of the field of Wedding Photography is much more important, what candids to get and *how* to pose groups.  Professional Wedding Photographers don't just get those shots by accident.  They set up situations. A good Wedding Photographer is like the Director in a movie.  They *guide* the Bride and Grooms family or relatives through it.


Pft, horse pucky.  You've obviously never shot a real wedding.  Watching the wedding singer on a 56" television and shooting pics of the movie doesn't count as having shot a real wedding.  I give the bride and the groom a link to Amazon.com where they can buy a posing book for weddings.  Then I make them pose their own damn famlies and my 1D does the rest.  I just show up to collect the phat cash.



> Many who thought they could do Weddings have wound up in *small claims court* because of their failures.  But having to return the money is not the worst.  The worst is that a Bride who on the _most important_ day of their life, does _*not*_ have the memories of that day.


I've only been sued once, by a Nikon shooter.  I was at his wedding and had my 1D in the car.  I didn't even know my 1D shot the whole wedding while I wasn't paying attention.  The bride saw my camera shooting her wedding and copied the CF card.  That next week I got a check for some serious phat cash in the mail for the pics.  The Nikon shooter sued me for the money.  Sore loser, he should have bought a better camera if he wants to hang with the big dogs.



> My lead in to weddings was a contract to do the HS Graduation pictures for a school with 300 students in the graduating class and candids for the Year book, before becoming a Wedding Photographer.  After that job, all the Girls in the Class began asking me to do their Weddings.


Me and my buddy go walking the beach in the summer.  He still has that damn Nikon and I have a 1D.  Random chicks come up to me and ask me if I'll shoot their weddings.  I say "sure, when do you plan on getting married" and they say "when ever you'll marry me, you have one phat camera, you sexy pro hunk of phat cash making photographer".  I'm dead serious, this happens every weekend.



> The *most important* part of being a Photographer is knowing the BUSINESS end of running a business.  Over 60% of most who attempt to go into business fail, because they have no idea how to run a business.  Probably more important than being able to capture a pleasing photo, is a business education.


I read on the Canon 1D forms that 33% of the people who cite the 60% figure are wrong 82% of the time.  

Regardless, I had the SBA review my wedding photographer business plan early on, before I went to Best Buy.  The guy said, "if you want our approval, you need to get one of those phat 1D's to make the phat cash".  He was right.  I did, now I'm rollin in the dough.

He was right.  This is the phat cash from my last wedding:






Here's a copy of the letter from the bride that came with the phat cash:



> Dear Mr. <edit>,
> 
> Thank you for bringing your 1D to our wedding and allowing it to do such a fantastic job.  My whole family is amazed at how useful the Amazon.com book was at helping us to arrange our family and friends for the 1D shoot.  We love our pictures, National Geographic has contacted us about using them in an upcoming issue!  Please accept this phat cash as payment for bringing your sexy butt to our shin dig and for owning the most awesome 10mp $4,500 camera with 10fps continuous shooting speed on the planet!  If I ever dump this deadbeat I got hitched to, I'm coming looking for you!  Just have that camera ready.
> 
> Tracy





> Over 60 years as a Professional, Ive now retired and shoot only what I want to spend my time on. Been traveling around the country Full Time in a MotorHome for 14 years now.


I retired the second I bought the 1D.  It does all the work for me.  My day job is finding a way to spend all that phat cash it makes for me shooting weddings.

It sounds like you went about things all wrong.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 19, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> I went to the school of hard knocks.  I bought my camera and went to my first wedding the next day. Thank God I got a 1D or I would have been like all those losers out there with Nikons.



:lmao::lmao:


----------



## JamieR (Jun 19, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> RJohnston said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the camera you use is totally UNIMPORTANT.
> ...



It's all true, i will never truly be the photographer i want to be without a 1D


----------



## Stilltime (Jun 19, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> ...I'm watching Almost Famous on HBO.


 
Best. Movie. Ever. And best soundtrack too.


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 19, 2009)

You know, I don't even think a simple 1D will cut it. You need a Hasselblad. Nothing less than $30k on your camera will do. Obviously.


----------



## Sherman Banks (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks Tharmsen for your guide to riches program with the Canon 1D!  I'll soon be on my way to making the ranks of the top paid professionals and earning the PHAT cash!  I've always wondered why my mom beat me as a child and I've come to realize it was because I didn't shoot Canon. With your program, I'll no longer have to worry about my eyes being gouged out or being humiliated at a wedding because of my bastard Nikon neck strap!  Hallelujah!


----------



## manaheim (Jun 19, 2009)

tharmsen, that was deeply wrong.


----------



## inTempus (Jun 19, 2009)

manaheim said:


> tharmsen, that was deeply wrong.



:thumbup:  Glad you liked it.  I felt his crazy post warranted a crazy response.


----------



## Montana (Jun 19, 2009)

Phat cash.   LMFAO!


----------



## manaheim (Jun 20, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > tharmsen, that was deeply wrong.
> ...


 
I did quite enjoy it... 

... though I imagine abraxas will be around to jump out of a bush and throw something at me for posting about it. :thumbup:


----------

